# 66 Lemans Steering Column Gap



## adambush11 (Aug 29, 2018)

Does anyone know why there's a gap in between the steering wheel and steering column? I'm pretty sure it's the original steering wheel. Am i missing a trim ring?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

What likely happened is the Column has slid downward on the shaft.
To correct this you will need to loosen the column flange bolt at the base within the interior at the firewall.
This will require removal of the carpet toe plate that covers the flange and you will likely break off the 2 retaining plugs holding it on.
Then loosen the support strap just under the dash. This should allow you to slide the outer column back upward to get the correct gap.
To access that strap you need to remove the screws on the plastic escutcheon/trim cover at the dash. 
Be very careful these can break easy and are somewhat hard to find. 
Factory spec on the gap between the column and the steering wheel is shown as .060.
Once you get it back into spec you will then need to adjust the clamp on the lower shaft in the engine bay.
Then tighten everything back up.


----------



## Jim Gantner (Dec 24, 2020)

Would the gap cause the horn not to make contact with the horn switch


----------

